# Toro 521 starter in way of fuel line shutoff



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

anybody have simple way to use the gas line shutoff valve (newer plastic ones) and the starter at same time. There just isn't room to fit the valve right below the tank. Without the starter, I had the valve right below the tank outlet. With the starter, I routed a loop of fuel line, with a 90 degrees splice pointing towards front of machine and connecting to the line from the carb. I may just put the valve in the loop, just don't like having all that fuel sitting in the loop of line. 

Does the original shutoff valve fit better? I think they are a bit smaller profile. But the used ones I have seen are not in good shape to use again. 

Thanks.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think there was a shut-off valve on that when it was new.
Would a 90º valve fit better?
Example
https://www.amazon.com/Shut-Off-Valve-Inline-Degree-Valves/dp/B0744FTDMW


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

who the **** ran that fuel line? cut a tiny piece of fuel line about a 1/2 inch, buy a right angle fuel cutoff and install it correctly. whoever ran that fuel line left way to much excess, and that extra loop will cause air bubbles to be trapped and may significantly slow down fuel flow causing surging and possibly even stalling when done correctly it should like this


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

both my 521's came with a fuel shutoff valve, I didn't add it


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

DBert: the 90 degree valve is what I had in there before I found the starter. But I could not get the starter to fit with the fuel lines as they were. I'm going to try to fit the smallest length of fuel line (basically the valve and the tank nipple will be touching) and see if I can still put the starter on. Similar to the pic that Airens included. 

Airens: I ran the loop line today, as I said, just to get the machine running. I wanted to test the starter, and I also needed to warm up the oil to change. I will not keep it that way. 

Thanks all.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> both my 521's came with a fuel shutoff valve, I didn't add it


I don't remember my old Tecumsehs having one that wasn't an add-on. I probably am just getting old and forgot.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I’ve never seen a toro 3521,421 or 521 NOT have one, Toro had them, Little red knob that closed like a needle valve not just a shutoff.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

My 524 had one of the screw-in style. It leaked so into the trash she went. Installed a new piece of fuel line just like in the OP's picture so wouldn't kink. Worked fine.  If I need a shut off I use my little vise grip. Hey, it works...


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I tried with a shorter fuel line length this morning. See pics. Even with the fuel valve just touching the bottom of the tank nipple, the spacing isn't enough. I don't like the slight kink in the line, is probably ok, but still not right. Also, from the pic of the original valve it appears that the newer ones are taller.

Gibbs: the several small frame Toros that I have all came with the original, screw type valves, and all were in bad shape.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

you can see it in the pic on the 521 I had, starter isn't in the way.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

can you shim the tank up a bit higher with a few washers ?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Cove: I thought about shimming the tank, but that means loosening up a few head bolts to raise up the bracket. I'm always hesitant to do that. Also, that would stretch out the starter cord even more than it is (I never liked how short those cords are on these machines, barely enough to fit). 

I found a pic of the old style valve in this setup, you can see how it is lower profile than the new ones. 

Thanks all for the comments.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone know what the seals/O rings are in the old ones? Mine leaks as well, but I'd rather put in new seals if common than go to craptastic plastic . . . perhaps the OP could reseal his as well . . .


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I just didn't like the way the old original screw style looked after 30-40 years. Does it suck to have excess fuel line hanging down? I don't see how air or bubbles would get into it with a constant supply of fuel from the tank. Put some type of protective sleeve over the exposed line and put a shut off in the middle. I don't see a problem. New spring clamps would be good though.


----------



## wil (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, you could cut the nipple on the valve shorter, and shorten the fuel line? You have the starter supporting
the valve already, so the chance of the hose loosening up is less likely


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I ended up removing the fuel shutoff valve, and just using a 90 plastic splice. I did cut one barb off of the vertical part of the 90 degree splice. The line is snug to the starter. This is the machine that I lend to a neighbor, so I would rather have the starter than the shutoff valve. I can work around that easy enough. 

Thanks all for the comments and ideas, this has been one of the more aggravating problems for such a small issue.


----------

